# Crude Slingrifle



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Whipped this out in a couple hours. Very crude prototype. Put together w/ screws so I can adjust as
needed. Just some 107s w/ an old natural screwed on a board. Shoots pretty well, needs stronger bands. Lot of fun messing around with. If I get it working really good I'll make a nicer version.
Trigger mechanism is based on Hrawks picture .



























.. Jim


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

looks great for a prototype!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i like the actual "rifle" shoulder. if i were to make one this is about how it would look. theres one thing i would change though. so far its a good starting point for something crude. im sure youll change about 2 or 3 things on it.


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

wow that is the best ss rifle i've seen

Now you can rob a bank with it


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

That's just great man.

Love the way you just got in and got it done. I really like the idea of a natural on the end, very nice touch.

To the best of my knowledge, you are the first to try that design! Cheers!

I've made 3 so far, but cant stop my mates from pinching them









I'll have to hurry up and finish the PDF's for the trigger and grip.


----------



## Snipez1978 (Jun 7, 2011)

Did you make it from plans off here

Atb rob


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Snipez1978 said:


> Did you make it from plans off here
> 
> Atb rob


This thread contains my original drawings and a short vid - http://slingshotforum.com/topic/8988-slingshot-pistol-design/page__hl__%2Bwood+%2Bpistol__fromsearch__1


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

I really like the way you jumped in and did something. I like the way it looks. How well does it shoot.? I really want to see it after you have made all of the improvements. Please keep us posted.


----------



## homemade hunter (Sep 24, 2011)

Wow if thats a prototype i wonder what the real one will look like.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

strikewzen said:


> wow that is the best ss rifle i've seen
> 
> Now you can rob a bank with it


Hey, It might work! LOL


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> Did you make it from plans off here
> 
> Atb rob


This thread contains my original drawings and a short vid - http://slingshotforu...__fromsearch__1
[/quote]Just the trigger idea. The rest just trial and error.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

That is awesome! We need a shooting vid.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

rubberpower said:


> I really like the way you jumped in and did something. I like the way it looks. How well does it shoot.? I really want to see it after you have made all of the improvements. Please keep us posted.


It shoots pretty well now. The first shot went over the top of a tree bhind my backstop.LOL
I shortend the bands and now I'm grouping in pretty close. I need to put on more powerful bands. It needs a lot of work,but fun.


----------



## bikermikearchery (Sep 30, 2010)

Looks like a lot of fun. I got to get bussy and finish mine now.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

*Congratulations!!! These things are a LOT of fun.*

*Cheers .... Charles*


----------



## Faust (Apr 5, 2011)

rockslinger said:


> I really like the way you jumped in and did something. I like the way it looks. How well does it shoot.? I really want to see it after you have made all of the improvements. Please keep us posted.


It shoots pretty well now. The first shot went over the top of a tree bhind my backstop.LOL
I shortend the bands and now I'm grouping in pretty close. I need to put on more powerful bands. It needs a lot of work,but fun.








[/quote]

Well it looks like your off to a great start at least. Once you get it fine tuned I'm sure it will do great,


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

WOW ! That looks interesting well made !
Cheers


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Wow, for a crude she sure is a well thought out prototype. Looks great sir! Think its about time I throw one together myself


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

I had planned on refining it but that was in 2011 and a bunch of shooters ago, it's still standing in the corner.

Wow, for a crude she sure is a well thought out prototype. Looks great sir! Think its about time I throw one together myself

The trigger mech. is from Hrawks drawings.


----------

